# tennessee lake



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

fished fort patrick henry the last couple days. li know this aint s.c. coast report and im as disapointed as you are cause we need some posiitive reports. how bout you Britt?, we need a report from Garden City.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

Kooler Did You Do Any Good On Patric Henry. I Fished South Holston Friday. Had A Tourment Up There Sat Morning. Caught So Good Smallies. You Live In Kingsport.

Shade12


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

By The Way, Good Poem


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

affirmative on kport. some dink largemouth which is a good sign. proves the lake is healthy. decent channel cats right now on live shiners free line with float 5 ft., drift bank.
buddy fished the tourny last sat and said 2lb won the pot so there you go. im more your country/lazy azz live bait drifting fisherman kinda style but to each their own. 
you k town?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

kooler said:


> fished fort patrick henry the last couple days. li know this aint s.c. coast report and im as disapointed as you are cause we need some posiitive reports. how bout you Britt?, we need a report from Garden City.


Sorry, I haven't been back to Garden City since my last report. This is the longest time between ocean visits in 2 years and it's killing me! I'm hoping to make it in the next couple of weeks.

Britt


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

ok then its a race to the coast. even tho we live in paradise in east tn. we always jones to surf fish the saltwater. i know you are gonna beat us back to the coast cause you got the fire on. your fish are golden. you go girl. anxiously waiting your report.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks! I hope you and Pam make it to the coast before long. Until then, enjoy your fishing in the lake!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

It's good to know there are some fellow East Tennesseans here on the board. I am new to the forum, and I really like it so far.

I will be heading down later in the week to Pirateland, and my wife and I plan to fish the jetties, surf, piers, and inlets for a week or so. We'll probably give Captain Pete a call while we're there. 

Yeah, this is a good time of year for those channels there at PH - 8' to 10' with bobber stop will yield bigger cats and occasional trout (even now in the hot weather) in the steep drops all the way up the right side of the lake above WP boat ramp nearly up to Smith Shoals. My two fishing partners from days gone by have gone to the fish the big lake in the sky, and I haven't boat-fished PH in a few years and probably won't. We used to really catch those cats this time of year on minnows - did better on goldfish bought in Wal Mart pet department than anything else in that lake, though. PH, as you know, is a weird lake. The water there will just "die" and be void of all signs of life from time to time (don't know what causes that and haven't seen it anywhere else), but when you're not too aggravated by the bloody jetskis and speeders coming out of WPSP and can actually fish, it's the best body of water around (except for maybe Boone from Deer Lick to a mile above Sonny's). That rock pile at the end of Cooks Valley is sweet, as is the one above where Sinking Creek comes in above Lochridge - can't believe 2 lb won the tourney you mentioned - that's a shame. In the fall, there isn't a better smallmouth cove in East Tennessee than that little one above the VFW - small bait and SLOW retrieve. ;-) As for artificials in that lake (and in the river between Riverfront Park and Eastman), it's gotta be a purple 1/4 oz rooster tail with silver blade- used to be Wynn's in Sevierville was the only place besides Dave's in Lexington, KY who had them, but don't know anymore. If you throw spinners for smallmouth in "riverish" situations (which PH really is), purple rooster tails are a "must."

Good fishin' to 'ya, and I'll send a report from MB when I can. I'm taking the laptop, but am not sure about wireless access.

Later,

Bubba


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

BUBBA, SEEMES LIKE ALOT OF US FROM KINGSPORT LIKE THE SALT WATER ALSO. PH IS A HARD LAKE TO FIGUR. SEEMS LIKE IT IS EITHER FEAST OR FATHOM THERE. NICE BASS IN PH. I FISH CHEROKEE,DOUGLAS AND SOUTH HOLSTON A LOT CHASING LARGJAWS AND SMALLIES.

I FISH TYBEE 3 OR 4 TIMES A YEAR, GREAT PLACE. I FISHED SPRINGMAID A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. FISHED A TOURAMENT OUT OF MURRELLS INLET 3 WEEKS AGO, WE PUT IN THERE, SOME PUT IN AT GRORGETOWN AND SOME OUT OF CHARLSTON. WENT OUT 64 MILES TO GULF STREAM. HAD 6 MAHI-MAHI, ONE KING AND A COUPLE AMBER JACKS. HADE A BLAST.

LIVE UP BEHIND MEADOWVIEW, WELCOME TO THE BOARD. A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE HERE.

HOPE YOU CATCH A LOT AT MB, POST WHEN YOU GET BACK. GOOD:fishing:


----------



## tn223 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just had to chime in here, I am new here also, don't get a lot of time to read or post. I also am glad to see some TN members. I grew up on Pat. Henry lake and moved back and built a house there. I fish the lake all the time and take a trip to OBX every year in spring and usually some where in S.C. in the fall. Best overall bait for large and smallies on PH is pig and jig(dark colors).


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

*east Tn. get together*

looks like we all get along so lets meet up at woodstone on thursday afternoon and talk about saltwater fishing or what ever kind of fishing. first rounds on me.
who's up?


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Patric henry*

KOOLER, WOODSTONE IS A GOOD IDEAL. WHISED I HAD ALL THIS KNOWLEDGE ON PH ON THIS BOARD. FISHED A TOURNAMENT LAST SAT ON PH. CAME IN 3RD. I DON'T FISH PH MUCH. A TOUGH LAKE.

GOING TO TYBEE FISHING TONIGHT. GOING TO HIT THE HIGHLANDS FESTAVIL IN ABBINGTON FIRST TODAY.

SEEMES LIKE KP REPERSENTS SALT WATER FISHING WELL. DIDN'T KNOW THIS MANY WHERE ON HERE.

GOOD :fishing: TO ALL.

SHADE12


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

man you be burning the road up going to Tybee via Abingdon, Va. let me guess, you bargained with the wife. she would let you go saltwater fishing if you took her to the the Va. Highlands Festival first. damn son you do love fishing.
let us know how you do. good luck and be safe on the roads.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

we hit the Henry today and skunked out. fished snapper island from 1:30-4, crawler on the bottom and crawfish on floater. no hits at all. i talked to some cats that were trolling with spoons and caught one small rainbow. the word i hear is the tailwaters had 8000 browns deposited this week. im sure a bunch of fingers but still we welcome them. second rumor is one guy caught 9lb. bow and released so there is at least one big one in there. gotta fire the grill up for some beef filet and at least food city hooked me up with some USA wild caught shrimp i can deep fry so its surf and turf here in Tennessee tonight. :beer:opcorn:


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

didnt know we had any fellow tennesseans on here, learn somethin new everyday


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kooler said:


> we hit the Henry today and skunked out. fished snapper island from 1:30-4, crawler on the bottom and crawfish on floater. no hits at all. i talked to some cats that were trolling with spoons and caught one small rainbow. the word i hear is the tailwaters had 8000 browns deposited this week. im sure a bunch of fingers but still we welcome them. second rumor is one guy caught 9lb. bow and released so there is at least one big one in there. gotta fire the grill up for some beef filet and at least food city hooked me up with some USA wild caught shrimp i can deep fry so its surf and turf here in Tennessee tonight. :beer:opcorn:


Steak and shrimp sounds good, kooler. I didn't see that about Woodstone until it was too late. Bummer.

Good Luck next time!

Sounds like it's about time to head down to the JBDennis bridge and catch some of those brownies. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

don't feel like you missed anything 'cause the response for my call for the woodstone meeting was somewhat underwhelming. maybe we can reschedule. i guess we got to get Britt to call the meeting for anyone to show up. maybe she will share some of her pompano techniques with us. 
lightly breaded and quick fried on the USA shrimp. i buy them everytime they are available up here in the hills 'cause the tialand farm raised are pretty boring. better sign off and check the meatloafopcorn:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kooler said:


> don't feel like you missed anything 'cause the response for my call for the woodstone meeting was somewhat underwhelming. maybe we can reschedule. i guess we got to get Britt to call the meeting for anyone to show up. maybe she will share some of her pompano techniques with us.
> lightly breaded and quick fried on the USA shrimp. i buy them everytime they are available up here in the hills 'cause the tialand farm raised are pretty boring. better sign off and check the meatloafopcorn:


Hey kooler, shoot me a PM next time you all are gonna meet down there. If I'm not working, I'll come by, no matter who calls it. hehe

Later


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

cool modine. will do.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

*Nov. 7 Patrick Henry*

caught one dink smallmouth on a rocky bank, missed one larger, might have been a brown trout but more than likely was another smallie. those two were on creek minnow on float. no hits on bottom with crawler. nice day on the boat for sure.
bro in law caught a 3.25 lb. rainbow below P.H. dam this afternoon and a 2.25 lb. yesterday. todays on crawler on bottom and yesty on a spoon. yall get out there and catch you some and fry em up and quit eating those good ole Tennessee fried:spam: samiches


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kooler said:


> caught one dink smallmouth on a rocky bank, missed one larger, might have been a brown trout but more than likely was another smallie. those two were on creek minnow on float. no hits on bottom with crawler. nice day on the boat for sure.
> bro in law caught a 3.25 lb. rainbow below P.H. dam this afternoon and a 2.25 lb. yesterday. todays on crawler on bottom and yesty on a spoon. yall get out there and catch you some and fry em up and quit eating those good ole Tennessee fried:spam: samiches


chubs or horneyheads below the floats??

I'm going to be doing some fishin below PHDam here in about two weeks.

I wonder if anyone's gettin any smallies down near where the forks come together or if the weather's turned off too cold?


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

chubs, i guess. 
not sure about the north/south fork smallie action. i know there are people still fishing it. 
supposed to have been a 9 & 6 lb. and smaller rainbow caught this week below p.h. dam. i think i will hit it soon. good fishing and let us know how you do.


----------

